# I've got an old briggs and stratton engine model #19 cant find the breaker box for it



## Logi_345 (Feb 18, 2009)

I've got a part #Br-291447 but briggs doesnt carry the part anymore the motor is on an old 1959 david bradley I need the breaker box,That is the plate on the bottom side of the crankcase that the points and condensers mount on mine has oil coming through it. So maybe somebody has got an old briggs laying around, the old ones are pretty much the same. Hope someone can help me. Thanks :wave:


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the form :wave:

Why not fix the hole with some thing like JB Weld Epoxy? Really good stuff and I have been using it for years.

BG


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi BG:wave:

Just checking on the small engine site... JB Weld has many useful applications and this might be one of them. When going back to '59 I think most items need to be relegated to a museum... including me


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Any body that likes to fix things NEEDS JB Weld. Check out JB Kwik weld, only 4 minutes set up, 4 hour cure time. It will glue about anything to anything.

BG


----------



## Logi_345 (Feb 18, 2009)

Well JB weld wont work it is kinda hard to explain on the back side of the breaker box there is a rod that goes through to the crankcase the crank moves the rod witch moves the points, oil is coming through the back side and trinkles onto the points and kills the spark I will try to upload a pic of the breaker box.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I see what you mean. Is there a seal on it? Make sure the breather is OK.

BG


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That I think has a shaft that had a leather seal inside the breaker box stem, does the shaft come out? You may be able to rig a oring in place of the original leather seal.


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

:wave:wrench97's idea of replacing the leather seal with an O ring is a workable solution - BUT make sure you get hold a of few closely sized Orings - as their fit into a "foreign" application can be a bit problematic - lots of trial and error to get a good seal (O rings are like that - they either fit (& seal) or they don't 

As you will have to dislodge the leather seal ring 1st - try to do this as carefully as you can - use a needle or sharp gouge rather than a screw driver as if you can get the leather seal out intact - it will give you a good indication of the O ring size you need. BUT also, may allow you to re-use the leather seal.

Assuming the leather seal is leaking because it has dried out / hardened - then, assuming you can get it out in one piece, you might be able to "re-vitalise" it.

If you can get the leather seal out undamaged - then you need a small clean empty can, a bottle of "baby oil" and a small saucepan. Put enough baby oil into the can to completely cover the leather seal, put the can into a saucepan containing enough water to reach above the level of the oil in the can and heat on the stove - but do NOT boil it - you want to warm the leather seal whilst it is sitting in oil - YOU DON'T WANT TO COOK IT!!:4-thatsba

Let the seal sit in the hot oil for a few hours and then see if it softens, if it softens up - you might be lucky and find it will seal properly again :tongue:


----------



## Logi_345 (Feb 18, 2009)

I fixed it with some O-Ring's Thank's guy's.


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

:wave: Congratulation and a well done on a completed repair


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Good to hear


----------

